# My finished John Allen engine house.



## Graffen (May 23, 2012)

Hi all!
I bought this kit earlier this year. It is a FSM kit #35.
It is old! Like really, really old.....
My guess is that it is as old as me! ;-)
I started the build the last weekend and I have finished the build (sort of....), the doors and light is left to do.












































































































Feels good!


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

nice job!:smilie_daumenpos::smilie_daumenpos:

and your photos are look like real life:thumbsup:


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

We have some of the best craftsmen in modelling here on the Forum.

This is another example of careful and exacting work.

It's an inspiration for all of us to do better.

Don


----------



## fcwilt (Sep 27, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I like that, nice details.:smilie_daumenpos:

Did it come with some kind of overhead hoist to add?
Or some kind of block and tackle to hook up? 
Kind of hard to see all the detail inside, can you shine a light in and snap some shots?

Edit,
I just reread the post, I guess it didn't come with some kind of hoist.
Maybe they sell one for it? I think that would look good inside too.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

I agree with Don, great workmanship and detail. 

Magic


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Graffen
Very well done. Your lighting for the photos is really nice. The detailing is very good.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Patrick1544 said:


> Graffen
> Very well done. Your lighting for the photos is really nice. The detailing is very good.


I like the lighting too, when I said to add some more light, what I meant was so I could see all the small things inside the house laying around.

I should have added that to my post.

You see the toilet?:thumbsup:


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

I see the toilet. Not too much privacy!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Engine house art*

Graffin;

Absolutely beautiful work! Great weathering and interior detail!

Traction Fan


:appl:


----------



## breezy8 (Jun 21, 2012)

*John Allen 2 stall engine house*

Graffen, "traction fan" was kind enough to direct me to your posting...Fantastic!!!!!!!!...great job. Now, I need your help if you can. One of my club members built this kit for our club layout. He has since passed (last year) and his widow would like to keep the kit in her home as a remembrance. All we have on the layout is the floor, which is glued to the layout. I would like to build a replacement engine house. I was wondering if you still had the printed plans for the kit? And if possible, could I get a copy of them? I would be more than happy to pay for copying and postage if this can work. Any help or advice would be so helpful....breezy8....aka Tony Roberts, member, Lewis Clark Train club, Lewiston, Idaho


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Probably the most realistic model structure I have ever seen. The shadow from the roof overhang and the light streaming in from the windows are great. The drill press and other interior details are super.


----------

